# DG pro shafts.



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2015)

Morning all

Anyone have any experience on the DG pro iron shafts.  Decided the Tp mc's will be going in favour of something a little softer like kbs105's , xp105's or nippon's.

A set of irons have come unfitted with DG pro but I can't find any comparisons on line.  Pointless pulling trigger if they play similar to the kbs tours.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 29, 2015)

Overall, the DG Pro won't be a heck of a lot softer than KBS Tour, but it is slightly more complicated than that. 

DG Pros are basically flighted TT DG, so the longer irons get up a bit more, the short irons more piercing. Like PX Flighted this is achieved by taking irons of different flexes in different parts of the set and adjusting them by stepping to form a progressive set, so the short irons play a bit firmer than flex, the mid irons about right and the long irons a bit soft. 

I tried the DG Pro in a demo set of Nike Pro Combos and liked them. If you are looking for something comparable to a KBS 105 or similar, I would probably look elsewhere. Nippon would be my suggestion, light, smooth, and nice feel. The lead fitter on the Mizuno Tour van thinks they are the best shafts in the business. The 950 and 1050 are very nice shafts indeed.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2015)

Cheers Ethan, kinda what I feared.

I've used xp95 in the past and liked them, and when I was contemplating an iron change last year I was suggested via the dna thing r300, kbs tours stiff, xp105 or px5.5

I tried them all and at the time I lent towards the kbs but 12 months in its time for an affair.  I had a set of m3 forged lined up but was shocked to find the xp95's that come in them are 115g.  Surely that would make them xp115?

I messed around today with the kbs fitting online and its suggested c taper lites in stiff, and true temper is suggesting pxi 5.5 but I don't like the px feel.

Your feedback on the above would be great, especially the xp info.  I've only found kbs105's in the rsi2's and rsi1's


----------



## Ethan (Dec 29, 2015)

There are 95 and 105 versions of XP. They should have the weight as the name suggests. Both have a similar flex profile and are designed to put a bit more spin on the shot. C taper lite is an interesting shaft. I have a couple of Mizuno MPH5s with them, and C taper standards in my other irons. The C tapers feel rather inert but they give a great flight, higher in the lite. It is definitely one you would need to demo. KBS 105 is a relatively new shaft and would likely be s custom option. There is also a KBS Tour 90 which has been around as long as the original KBS Tour. 

With all of these there is no substitute for demoing them. The light weight is great for some and too loose for others.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 29, 2015)

I found the PXi very different to the PX original. PXi seemed much softer to flex. The PXi 6.5 felt like PX 5.5. If you have not tried them and are judging them on PX it might be worth a play.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2015)

Ethan said:



			There are 95 and 105 versions of XP. They should have the weight as the name suggests. Both have a similar flex profile and are designed to put a bit more spin on the shot.

 KBS 105 is a relatively new shaft and would likely be s custom option. There is also a KBS Tour 90 which has been around as long as the original KBS Tour. 

With all of these there is no substitute for demoing them. The light weight is great for some and too loose for others.
		
Click to expand...

This is interesting, I'm glad my understanding of the xp shaft is correct, with that info I'm not sure why they didn't call it xp115 and not 95.  That rules the m3 forged out unless they are giving 115g as an uncut or plus grip weight?

I've hit the tour 90 before and although I hit it well I did find it weaker than the xp's 95, so the kbs 105 could be a good shout.  Plenty of used rsi2's about 

Alex, the px I tried I'm pretty sure was a pxi5.5. I'm just not a fan of project X shafts in irons but thanks for the response


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			This is interesting, I'm glad my understanding of the xp shaft is correct, with that info I'm not sure why they didn't call it xp115 and not 95.  That rules the m3 forged out unless they are giving 115g as an uncut or plus grip weight?

I've hit the tour 90 before and although I hit it well I did find it weaker than the xp's 95, so the kbs 105 could be a good shout.  Plenty of used rsi2's about 

Alex, the px I tried I'm pretty sure was a pxi5.5. I'm just not a fan of project X shafts in irons but thanks for the response
		
Click to expand...


Where did you get the info that XP95 was 115g? 

This page would suggest otherwise: http://www.truetemper.com/products/xp95/ 

If you are going to a club fitter they may also be able to soften or firm up shafts to suit your particular preference.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			This is interesting, I'm glad my understanding of the xp shaft is correct, with that info I'm not sure why they didn't call it xp115 and not 95.  That rules the m3 forged out unless they are giving 115g as an uncut or plus grip weight?

I've hit the tour 90 before and although I hit it well I did find it weaker than the xp's 95, so the kbs 105 could be a good shout.  Plenty of used rsi2's about 

Alex, the px I tried I'm pretty sure was a pxi5.5. I'm just not a fan of project X shafts in irons but thanks for the response
		
Click to expand...

Is there any possibility you are confusing the shaft weight with the graphite version which is a 95g?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2015)

A company had a set brand new on eBay and when I asked the shaft weight as it just said xp he called Wilson who confirmed 115g

I've checked a few sites and got contradicting info:  

Under specification  I'm getting 115g here

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Wilson-Staff-FG-Tour-M3-Golf-Irons-Steel-Shafts.html#SID=446

These two are wilsons site but info seems limited

http://www.wilson.com/en-gb/sports/golf/pdf/new-fg-tour-m3 

http://www.wilson.com/en-gb/golf/irons/feel/fg-tour-m3-irons/#options


----------



## One Planer (Dec 30, 2015)

True Temper list it as 93g in regular flex and 95g in stiff 

http://www.truetemper.com/products/xp95/


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 30, 2015)

KBS will play softer to flex than the TT. Nippon's will also play slightly less stiff than the TT. 

Also for what it's worth I wouldn't trust the DNA thing.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			A company had a set brand new on eBay and when I asked the shaft weight as it just said xp he called Wilson who confirmed 115g

I've checked a few sites and got contradicting info:  

Under specification  I'm getting 115g here

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Wilson-Staff-FG-Tour-M3-Golf-Irons-Steel-Shafts.html#SID=446

Click to expand...

Those aren't XP95, they are probably XP115s labelled for Wilson.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			KBS will play softer to flex than the TT. Nippon's will also play slightly less stiff than the TT. 

Also for what it's worth I wouldn't trust the DNA thing.
		
Click to expand...

Based on frequency, TTDG play softer (but only slightly) than KBS:

TTDG S300, 5.9 Rifle
KBS Tour S, 6.0 Rifle

TTDG R300, 4.8 Rifle
KBS Tour R, 5.0 Rifle

0.2 difference in X flex too. 

FWIW, the DNA thing is only a starting point for demoing, not a definitive answer to anything, so you don't have to trust it much, even though many very good players do.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Those aren't XP95, they are probably XP115s labelled for Wilson.
		
Click to expand...

This is the original DG XP, not the XP95 or XP105 that came out some time later. It's a gold band shaft like the DG not a blue and black one like XP95. Different shaft, it is 115 grams.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Based on frequency, TTDG play softer (but only slightly) than KBS:

TTDG S300, 5.9 Rifle
KBS Tour S, 6.0 Rifle

TTDG R300, 4.8 Rifle
KBS Tour R, 5.0 Rifle

0.2 difference in X flex too. 

FWIW, the DNA thing is only a starting point for demoing, not a definitive answer to anything, so you don't have to trust it much, even though many very good players do.
		
Click to expand...

Ethan, do you have a chart where I can cross check other shafts against each other or a link to it?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a frequency chart published on GolfWRX. It seems to be generally accepted there.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Ethan, great advice as always.

Couple more days in the sun then it's shopping time


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2016)

Ethan said:



			This is a frequency chart published on GolfWRX. It seems to be generally accepted there.

View attachment 18017

Click to expand...

Quite surprised to see the xp, Nippon, pxi and kbs lite ranges missing from here, any ideas where to find this info?


----------

